# Hi from Oslo!



## HenrikSkram (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello,

Henrik Skram here, I´m a composer from Norway and work mainly with music for feature films, TV, ads and theatre. And also concertmusic. And music for all sorts of strange things for the last 20 odd years..

I studied classical composition at the Guildhall School of Music and Drama in London.
Now I work in Oslo, where I live with my wife and two daughters.

Looking forwards to exploring the hallways in here, many interesting doors..

See you!

Henrik


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 24, 2017)

Welcome Henrik!


----------



## HenrikSkram (Oct 24, 2017)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Welcome Henrik!


Thanks, Mihkel!


----------



## Haakond (Oct 24, 2017)

Velkommen! Alltid hyggelig med flere norske her!

Likte veldig godt jobben du gjorde med Snøfall


----------



## HenrikSkram (Oct 24, 2017)

Haakond said:


> Velkommen! Alltid hyggelig med flere norske her!
> 
> Likte veldig godt jobben du gjorde med Snøfall


Hei, en landsmann! Takk... så hyggelig å høre!


----------



## Brueland (Sep 4, 2018)

Nesten er år på etterskudd, men kult at det er flere nordmenn her inne!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 4, 2018)

Scandinavians unite! 

Velkommen Henrik!


----------

